# Dead Mule Recoil Suppressor



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

Just had my 26" Browning .338 cut back to 22 1/2 and the gunsmith recommended the installation of a "Dead Mule Recoil Suppressor" that he claims will reduce recoil by 1/3.

Any experience with the Dead Mule Recoil Suppressor?


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Basically a sealed tube containing mercury to absorb recoil transfered to the stock. They work, I dont know if 1/3 is accurate. I prefer to install a good recoil pad, less work than modifying the gun stock, and you can allways take it off if you dont like it.


----------

